# Top 5 albums you have ever heard.



## Miss Prince (Mar 23, 2013)

I did top albums by decade, but i want a more narrow choice with a broader spectrum too see what people would rule out.

1. One in a Million - Aaliyah R&B/Neo-Soul Mix






1997
2. True Ep - Solange Knowles Neo-Soul/Indie Pop






2013
3. Art Official Age - Prince Funk/Indie/Soul






2014
4. Aquemini - OutKast Hip-Hop/Gangster Rap






1997
5. Hardcore - Lil Kim Hip-Hop






1997

Honorable Mentions:
Velvet Rope - Janet Jackson Pop/R&B/Funk
Judas Priest - Stained Class Metal
Danzig - Danzig Doom Metal
Black Sabbath - Paranoid Doom Metal
Michael Jackson - Thriller Pop/R*B
K. Michelle - Anybody Wanna Buy a Heart? R&B/Indie


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

My taste tends to evolve and change, my these are pretty consistent favorites:

David Bowie - _Low_




Joy Division - _Closer_




Siouxsie and the Banshees - _Kaleidoscope_




The xx - _xx_




The Replacements - _Let It Be_


----------



## Miss Prince (Mar 23, 2013)

I am a fan of the first three


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I never really listened to albums. My family kept us sheltered from pop culture until I hit high school. And by then, Napster/Kazaa was out so I just downloaded instead.

Albums which I loved in their "almost" entirety include (I cheated and put 6):

Nevermind - Nirvana









Faith - Faith Hill









The Resistance - Muse









Billy Talent 2 - Billy Talent









The Eminem Show - Eminem









American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Miss Prince (Mar 23, 2013)

Damn. I love your taste in music though. I was never really sheltered. My parents basically set me loose on the internet by 5 or 6 and I just discovered whatever from there. Made me a very desensitized and stoic child.

With albums I got a bad habit of never liking the full album, so I usually end up cutting songs I thought shouldn't have made the cut and thus, creating my dream album. I do a lot of judging not only on quality, but the quantity of songs that get to stay.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Miss Prince said:


> Damn. I love your taste in music though. I was never really sheltered. My parents basically set me loose on the internet by 5 or 6 and I just discovered whatever from there. Made me a very desensitized and stoic child.
> 
> With albums I got a bad habit of never liking the full album, so I usually end up cutting songs I thought shouldn't have made the cut and thus, creating my dream album. I do a lot of judging not only on quality, but the quantity of songs that get to stay.


Yes, I wouldn't say any of my top 6 choices were "perfect". I don't think, for me, a perfect album exists (unless I burn it myself LOL).


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

1. _Pink Floyd _- The Wall

2. _Bad Religion _- Dissent of Man

3. _Tears for Fears _- Songs from the Big Chair

4. _Radiohead _- OK Computer

5. _Nirvana _- Nevermind


Or something like that.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Here's the 5 I listen to the most:

American Idiot - Green Day

In Step - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble

Come Away With Me - Norah Jones

Nirvana - Nevermind

Late for the Sky - Jackson Browne


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Nick Drake - Pink Moon
Van Morrison - Moondance - Astral Weeks tie
Talk Talk - Laughing Stock
Arcade Fire - Funeral
Neutral Milk Hotel - In the Aeroplane over the Sea

Honorable Mentions:
The Mountain Goats - The Sunset Tree
Sigur Rós - ()
The Weakerthans - Reconstruction Site
Adam Haworth Stephens - We Live on Cliffs
The National - Boxer


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

This was so very hard. It hurts. I wish this was by decade.


PJ Harvey ~ Is This Desire?
Tom Waits ~ Rain Dogs
Fiona Apple ~ The Idler Wheel...
Grails ~ Deep Politics
Buried Inside ~ Chronoclast

Some HMs:

Godspeed You! Black Emperor ~ F#A# Infinity
Chelsea Wolfe ~ Pain is Beauty
David Bowie ~ Low
Robyn ~ Body Talk
The Smiths ~ The Queen Is Dead
New Order ~ Power, Corruption & Lies
Lauryn Hill ~ The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill
Tori Amos ~ Little Earthquakes
Patti Smith ~ Horses
Joanna Newsom ~ Ys
Portishead ~ Third
Emilie Autumn ~ Enchanted
Baroness ~ Red Album
My Bloody Valentine ~ Loveless
Isis ~ Panopticon

I'm sure I've forgotten a lot.

Note: I kept it to one album per artist


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

*The five albums that got me started*
*(Dad’s Collection)*
Rush – 2112
Alan Parsons Project – Old and Wise

*(Mom’s Collection)*
Enya – The Celts
Heart – Bad Animals
Paul Simon - Graceland

*(My Current Tastes)*
Rush – 2112
Jason Sloan – Still 
The Kongos - Lunatic
Gorillaz – Demon Days
Constance Demby – Novas Magnificat: Through the Stargate


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Huh, that's tough to decide on. This isn't going to be a super sophisticated list, but it seems like the albums that really stick with me are ones that I heard during interesting points in life.. also, this is just off the top of my head.

1. Wincing The Night Away - The Shins.
2. X&Y - Coldplay
3. In Silico - Pendulum
4. Avenged Sevenfold (white album?) - Avenged Sevenfold
5. Fantasies - Metric.. sort of surprised I'm listing that because it's sorta meh, but I liked the sound. I'd list Broken Bells' self titled album, but I already credited James Mercer.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

in no particular order

1. kendrick lamar's _to pimp a butterfly_
2. death grips' _exmilitary_
3. FKA twigs' _LP1_
4. pink floyd's _the wall_
5. neutral milk hotel's _in the aeroplane over the sea_


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

The only notable albums I can think of are _Mutter, Rosenrot,_ and _Reise, Reise_, all by Rammstein.


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

I can only think of four that stood out to me at the moment
1. Twenty One Pilots self titled album
2. Twenty one Pilots: Blurryface
3. The Killers: Direct Hits
4. Shadow of the Colossus Soundtrack


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

Pink Floyd - The Division Bell - '94
U2 - Achtung Baby - '91
George Harrison - All Things Must Pass - '70
Coldplay - X & Y - '05
Red Hot Chili Peppers - By The Way - '02

I didn't number these in order because next week, I might scramble them again. :laughing:

If there was room for #6-10, I'd have to add :

Rolling Stones - Exile On Main Street - '72
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - '73
Stone Temple Pilots - Tiny Music (Songs From the Vatican Music Shop - '96
The Beatles - Abbey Road - '69
Smashing Pumpkins - Adore - '98

(Special mention, too, for The Pretty Things - Parachute - '70)


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Three seeming staples of "best of all time" lists also happen to be my favourite three (not explicitly in order, though I generally do favour ranking them in this order - top to bottom):
Radiohead - _OK Computer_
The Clash - _London Calling_
R.E.M. - _Automatic For The People_

Beyond that, I get stuck deciding between a bunch of albums I think are quite good, but don't think are quite up there with those three. Though, I'd say Manic Street Preachers' _The Holy Bible_ is a near call, so make that my 4th favourite...


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

1.


* *












2.


* *












3. 


* *












4.


* *












5.


* *


----------



## WildRaspberries (Jun 7, 2015)

1. Kimono My House - Sparks
2. Horses - Patti Smith
3. Songs of Leonard Cohen - Leonard Cohen
4. Propaganda - Sparks
5. Violent Femmes - Violent Femmes


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

1. The Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream
2. The Smashing Pumpkins - Adore/Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness
3. Tool - Lateralus
4. The Offspring - Smash
5. Rammstein - Reise, Reise

I remember when my friend and I would drive around our neighborhood late at night listening to The Smashing Pumpkins when I was a teenager. Those were the best moments of my life - the worst years, but the best moments.


----------

